# Boxercise for Type 1 Diabetes



## Leigh712 (Nov 20, 2017)

Hello

I'm a type 1 diabetic scheduled to take a boxercise class from 1-2 pm tomorrow. I usually have my breakfast at 7:30 and will be at work after this. As I've never done this class before I was wondering if anyone had any advice/recommendations on what to do for insulin or food before or after the class. I was thinking of eating a banana before the class and eating tuna pasta after.

Please give me any advice if you have any as it would be appreciated.

Many thanks


----------



## Copepod (Nov 21, 2017)

Welcome to the forum @Leigh712.
There's a really helpful website about sports with type 1 diabetes www.runsweet.com
Look for pages about physiology of exercise with type 1 diabetes, different for aerobic and anaerobic exercise, case studies etc.
Please read as soon as possible, as you might need to adjust your breakfast food and / or insulin doses. Hope the class goes well.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 21, 2017)

Good for you Leigh . If it where me I would run a little higher & learn off what it does to you. Boxerfit as they call it near me is pretty hard work in a short space of time. Good luck


----------

